# anyone use F&M numbers?



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

was thinking about ordering the two-color block numbers from F&M. i was wondering if anyone has used them, and if so, how do they hold up and is there that problem with the ghosting residue that people have complained about on their regular transfers? thanks!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have used F&M without problems...but that does not mean you won't have issues. Most often the problems are operator errors like wrong temp/time/pressure and often lifting the press too quickly will cause ghosting in some transfers. When I am trying a new transfer company, I will order at least 2 more than I need and then cut those into quarters and do test press on scrap material like I am using


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

i've done plastisol transfers before and they came out great. at that time i used howard sportswear and probably would use them again but they don't offer a screened plastisol number set, just vinyl, which i can do myself.

the reason i asked about f&m is that there was an issue talked about on a couple of previous threads about a clear 'glue' that was placed over the finished print which after transferring would leave a 'ghosting' or like visible ring around the design. just hoped someone could tell me about their number sets.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm not sure what the deal is the the glue. I've asked several people if the glue is on custom transfers or just myidwear and no one has responded. I emailed F&M and asked them the same question - no answer. I think I even asked the F&M guy on the forums and never got an answer. Maybe I'll break down and call them tomorrow and ask because I'm not having good luck with other companies right now.


----------

